# Kaun signs 3yr deal with CSKA



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> CSKA signed a contract with center Alexander Kaun (211 cm), who became the first Russian NCAA champion last spring. The contract with the 23-year old player is signed for three years - until the end of 2010/11 season.
> 
> Alexander began to play basketball in the U.S., where he moved in the age of 16 to continue his studies, and all his sports successes are associated with the Kansas Jayhawks.
> 
> ...


Good pickup for CSKA, he should be able to give them solid minutes immediately.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony/



> -Sasha Kaun signed a 3-year contract with CSKA Moscow, as released on their their official website this weekend. Kaun may end up being the highest paid player on the Kansas Jayhawk championship team, as his salary will be similar to that of a late lottery pick next season. He has not shut the door on playing in the NBA down the road, as he has a comfortable buyout after the second year of his contract, which may even make him more attractive to a team drafting in the late second round.
> 
> Also joining him in Moscow is former Maryland power forward Terrence Morris, who landed a 3 year deal for over 5 million Euros net (a near-MLE deal in NBA terms). CSKA is reportedly close to landing the signatures of both Zoran Planinic (to replace Theo Papaloukas) and Jorge Garbajosa (if he passes their physical).


Who did Morris play for last season? I could have sworn I saw him in the championship game over there. Did he play for CSKA or the team they were playing against? And wasn't Garbajosa going to enter the NBA Draft this season or next? Oh, and where'd Papaloukas go? Sorry for being so out of touch with the international scene.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/blog/Jonathan-Givony/
> 
> 
> 
> Who did Morris play for last season? I could have sworn I saw him in the championship game over there. Did he play for CSKA or the team they were playing against? And wasn't Garbajosa going to enter the NBA Draft this season or next? Oh, and where'd Papaloukas go? Sorry for being so out of touch with the international scene.


Morris played for Maccabi and Papaloukas was recently transferred to Olympiacos in Greece.


----------

